# ICE vs. FCI



## slowandlow (Jun 19, 2009)

I am on a path to a career change and am struggling with 
going back to ICE or FCI. Could some people with experience 
offer some thoughts on each?


----------



## jojobaltimore (Feb 1, 2008)

Slowandlow, I'm looking to go to FCI in about 6 months. I went to FCI on a visit and it was awesome. The visit was 1st rate. I saw two master chefs Alain Sailhac and A. Soltnar on campus. I talked to the career placement guy and he was 1st rate talking about interning and staging at NYC restaurants. 

Right now I'm improving my credit so I can get a good interest rate on a Sallie Mae private loan.... I'm curious about ICE as well, I know they have a great rep with NYC restaurants. Both these places are diploma programs from what I can tell and super dupper expensive!

My wife is seriously considering going to pastry school with me! She will be a career changer into the culinary field as well from a medical sec.. 

Best of luck, keep me informed with about what you find out.


----------

